# £3 from Morrisons!!



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

My mum and my bf were walking through morrisons a few days ago, when i spotted something that acctually made me squeal!
there are boxes in Morrisons for £3 that are perfect for a group of mice! they're fairly shallow but mice can't reach the top if they stretch up fully, and they look and feel pretty sturdy. There is a smaller size which i think wwould be just right for some of you lot for buck boxes (£2). There's 2 different lid colours to choose from- maroon and silver.

I bought 4 big ones this morning, and i'm going to buy smaller spaced mesh then i have been using in the past, so i can keep mums with litters in it without worrying about any babies climbing out.

I took a few pictures so you can see what they look like. I put 3 mice inside for size comparison.

happy shopping!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

great, what are the lids like?

I've had problems with non 'clip top' lids


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

It's not a clippy-ony like RUBS, just a lid that sometimes slightly clips together- very fustrating. I'm just gunna use a drill, soldering iron or a swiss army knife to make two holes in the handles, and put something curved like a tent peg in through it, so that it holds it in place  i have it all planned out haha. I'll post pictures of the finished thing when it's done. It *will* work (i hope!)


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

megzilla92 said:


> It's not a *clippy-ony *like RUBS


 :lol: That's the sort of thing I would say!


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

haha, i'm glad i'm not the only one like me


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi,

I was just wondering if you have finished your box homes would love to see them. Do you know what the size of them are. Thanks


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

oh yeah i forgot about this thread! I shall take pictures now =D

(thank you for reminding me :lol: )


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Brilliant thank you xxx


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

to stop them trying to lift the lid up i stack them and put a different cage ontop (that acctually fits perfectly!)









Ventilation strips, just enough, i'm ging to put on more when i have more spare cash









Shows you how much room the mice have to run around. It's not crowded even with 11 pups! (I took out their enrichment for the photos)









The bottle holder-i've clipped some of the wire away to make room for the bottle nib to sit in (spot the break in the mesh)









Garden wire holds the bottle nicely, better than the metal strip that comes with the bottle, and you can adjust it so that water acctually comes out!









I'd be happy to make them for people, they're acctually kinda fun to make xD
(ps the mice cages are due for a clean out)


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh! and measurements-
(approx)
width- 38cm
length- 57cm
Height- 16cm


----------



## Shyone (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks so much for showing them to us  
Thay look brilliant great job


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

they are similar to the one's i just made, i think they work great.

nice job


----------

